# Post Diffusion Filter for JDS Air-Tech 750



## Sailfish (Mar 13, 2021)

Hello

We are just starting up our wood working shop and have recently purchased a used JDS Air-Tech 750 dust collector. I have since purchased new pre-filter and internal bag filter for the unit. The post filter that came with the unit was a carbon filter type, that was old and falling apart. From reading the information online, units come with a post diffusing filter. This diffusing filter would be ideal, but I can not find a replacement anywhere online. The JDS company is now defunked. Any ideas?

Thanx!


----------



## Sailfish (Mar 13, 2021)

edit: JDS company is now defunked


----------



## Chip Niceswander (Mar 19, 2021)

JDS Air-Tech Replacement Filters | JDS Air Filter Air Tech


JDS Air-Tech Replacement Filters - JDS Air Filter Air Techs sold at Highland Woodworking, authorized JDS Dealer.



www.highlandwoodworking.com






I just picked up a jds used and ordered one from here


----------

